# Xin Chow the Chow Chow!



## Xin_Chow (Aug 24, 2012)

For now I'm just goin to put up a text description untill I get a ref sheet made. Feel free to tell me what you think I'm always looking for feedback! And if anyone out there would be interested in drawing me a ref sheet send me some examples of your work and I'm sure we will be able to figure something out :3

Xin Chow



Basic Description: 
Chow Chow
6'4
Slightly muscular
Very Fluffy
White  with black skin (paws, tongue, other squishy bits) 


Piercings+Accessories:
Both ears gauged at the bottom corners 


Industrial in the upper left ear


4 rings up along the side of right ear


Snake bites (rings not pegs)


Black Collar with spikes 


Black wrist band with small spikes on left wrist


Clothing/ Style:
Grungey 
Example- 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YRtjheYg1No/T94TbiQDTyI/AAAAAAAABvU/9tskEfZk5R8/s1600/Grunge.jpg


Often unkept but still clean 


Markings:
This on right arm- 
http://www.tattoosbydesign.com/rate...oo/act/_from_dusk_till_dawn_8240770708650.jpg


Personality: 
As far as Xin's personality goes, its just how I am! So if you like the basic personality traits you would probably like me to! So don't feel shy about shooting me a message or shout on FA

Off-beat
Nerdy
Stubborn
Outgoing
Laid back 
Very silly and humorous


----------

